# e-books or real books?



## davidedric (Feb 19, 2019)

This is just a thread asking about your opinions.

Let's take Missing FAQ's as an example.  I've only had Victoria's e-books.  The advantages seem obvious: always there, easily transportable, searchable, easily updatable, and so on (and a bit cheaper).
However, I certainly find it easier to browse through a real physical book, to slip back and to between pages, and somehow to absorb things better.

As another example, I have a real book copy of Jeff Schewe's "Digital Negative" from 2013, I think.  As Lightroom developed, I decided on getting the new edition electronically, and it just doesn't work as well for me.

So, I think next time I buy a new copy of the FAQ's, I'll go for the paper and e-book bundle.

What do you do?  And, Victoria, if you are reading this, what do you find most of your customers opt for?

Regards, Dave


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 19, 2019)

For the Classic one, I'd lean more towards paperback, as the updates are more limited in range. For the CC one, I'd go eBooks.

I haven't checked numbers recently, but gut feeling it's about 40% paperbacks / 60% eBooks overall.


----------



## kelvinjouhar (Feb 20, 2019)

I have bought 2 of Victoria’s books (they are great) - and both times I bought the e-book/paperback bundle - I like to read a real paperback, but the e-book is handy for reading on the train. It’s the best of both worlds !


----------



## PhilBurton (Aug 20, 2019)

davidedric said:


> This is just a thread asking about your opinions.
> 
> Let's take Missing FAQ's as an example.  I've only had Victoria's e-books.  The advantages seem obvious: always there, easily transportable, searchable, easily updatable, and so on (and a bit cheaper).
> However, I certainly find it easier to browse through a real physical book, to slip back and to between pages, and somehow to absorb things better.
> ...


Dave,

My house is overflowing with paper books.  It seems that if I buy some new ones, I need to clear out some old books or something else, to make space.

For Victoria's books, I prefer the e-book even for LR Classic ("earthy" ?) FAQ.  Victoria seems to be revising that FAQ every two months, with Adobe's dot releases.  Also when I'm travelling, I like to have Victoria's books (and other reference books) handy, and the only practical way to "carry around" those books is in my laptop.

For most books, I still do prefer printed books, despite the space problem.

Phil


----------



## mcasan (Aug 20, 2019)

The nice thing about the ebooks is that, like your camera manual, you can carry it with you in a laptop, phone, or iPad.


----------

